# Completely Open Stow-Away?



## FishyItch (Apr 30, 2011)

So I just bought a new tackle bag. The bag holds 4 3700 style Plano stow-aways. After stocking the new back with all my stuff I still only fill 3 of the boxes, which is good because I was worried I wouldn't have enough room for my soft plastics. The side pockets aren't very big.

But how do I get the plastics in the bag besides just stuffing them into the empty space left by the fourth stow-away that wasn't being used? I thought it would be awesome if I could find a utility box with the right dimensions that was completely open with no permanent internal dividers. That way I could just keep all of my bags of worms in that and it would fit right into place. 

Do you guys know of a manufacturer that makes a utility box with the dimensions of a 3700 that doesn't have any internal dividers? Or... Any suggestions on how to cut the permanent dividers out of an old 3700 that I've laying around in my old tackle box?


----------



## juggernoob (Apr 30, 2011)

Plano 3731 but it is the thickness of 2 Plano 3700. I use a worm binder, it does its job.
https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Plano_Pro_Latch_Utility_Box_3731/descpage-P3731.html


----------



## FishyItch (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, that would end up being too thick. Maybe you're right about the worm binder. If I got one that was kind of long-ish, that might work. Hmmm.


----------



## rnsadb1 (Jun 6, 2011)

I HAD THE SAME DEAL AS FAR AS SOMEWHERE TO PUT MY PLASTIC BAGS, WHAT I DID WAS TAKE A DREMAL TOOL AND CUT THE INSIDE DIVIDERS OUT OF A PLANO BOX AND THEN IT ALOWED ME TO PUT MY PLASTICS IN THE BAG I DUNNO IF YOU HAVE A HARBOR FRIEGHT TOOLS NEAR YOUR LOCATION BUT THEY HAVE COUPONS FOR A DREMAL KIT FOR I THINK ITS LIKE $8.99 I ALSO DID THE SAME THING FOR MY SPINNER BAITS I JUST A SECTION OUT JUST BIG ENOUGH TO HOLD MY SPINNER BAITS, I CAN GET ATLEAST 5 OR 6 SPINNER BAITS IN THE SQUARE'S THAT I CUT OUT! PLUS THE DREMAL TOOL GAVE ME A REALLY GOOD HOOK SHARPENER AND I CAN ALSO USE IT TO THIN THE LIP ON CRANKBAITS!!!!!!


----------

